# New to this list



## jerryrwm (Apr 27, 2011)

My name is Jerry Rasmussen
I live in SE Wisconsin and am the Jr. Past Master of Ozaukee Lodge #17 in Port Washington, WI. We are a small lodge (under 100 members), but we are working and growing. During my year as Master I am proudest of the fact that we had a 10% increase in new members. Seven new MMs, and two FC and 1 EA that are moving forward and should shortly be raised.

We have winter brat frys during the months of Dec - Mar. regardless of the temp or the weather. Coldest this year was 18Â° and the harshest was during a 6" snow storm. We still averaged about 250 brats sold. Folks up here in Wisconsin really love their brats!

I was raised in Oso Naval Lodge #1252 in Corpus Christi and am still a dual member there.

Looking forward to good discourse here on this list.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome Brother jerryrwm.  All considered brother, I'd say that was one hell of a harvest during your year in the East.  Keep up the good work.

Still ... I'm not quite sure how anyone would be willing to give up the breezes of Laguna Madre for the snowdrifts of Wisconsin.  

Been to Camp Randall Stadium?  I have ... fall of '73 for a great game between the Badgers and LSU.  Those folks love their football too.


----------



## Benton (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Good to hear about the health of your lodge. Enjoy your stay on the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Beathard (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome!

You stated that you were the "Jr." Past Master... what does that mean?  I've never seen that term before.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 28, 2011)

Jr PM means last years WM. He is the PM with least seniority. It's not an official title.


----------



## jerryrwm (Apr 29, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Jr PM means last years WM. He is the PM with least seniority. It's not an official title.


 
That's exactly what it means. I get the hard part of the bench over in the "harrumphh" corner.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 29, 2011)

Still ... that ought to be better than the *hot seat*.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome Brother...


----------



## JTM (May 3, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------

